# Co2 regulator



## cappy (Feb 28, 2007)

I am looking to purchase my first co2 regulator .. would love to know what brand has the best reputation. I have checked out milwaukee but i suspect its low price means something 

I am planning on buying a 10 ibs bottle from a fire extinguisher company. ON the web it says about 70 or 80 canadian dollars ... anyone done that?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't know much about the Canadian market, so I can't help you there.

If you're looking for quality, contact Rex Grigg. If you're looking for something you can use but is in the moderate price range, I'd go with the semi-automatic kit from Drs. Foster & Smith. It comes with an Azoo regulator, glass diffuser, and a timer. (As well as some other stuff I can't remember).

JBJ and Milwaukee regulators work fine too...there are some problems with them, but that's to be expected of any product you buy. I have two Azoos and a JBJ myself and am very happy with them.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I use Milwaukee regulaters and they work well. Their customer service is also outstanding. Check out are _reviews_ (located in the navigational bar) section for reviews on all types of equipment.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I have JBJ and Azoo, the azoo has problems with the needle valve turning off by its self. I have no problems with the JBJ, but just for the heck of it, if I get another I will probably try the Milwuakee.
BTW you can get the JBJ with a bubble counter from www.aquabuys.com for like $82 which is as good a deal as there is, they also have the Milwuakee for like $78

Here is the link

http://www.aquabuys.com/page/aqb/CTGY/i3


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

I have an azoo and it has yet to fail me, but I heard rex makes a very high quality regulator and highly suggest you look into it.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I am going to pick up my regulator from Rexx Grigg this morning at the post office and set it up this afternoon. I will post again after I set it up. My input may be very valuable to you for this is the first time I have ever set up a pressurized system, so we will see how good it goes. (or how mechanically inclined I am)


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

Ordering from the "Doctors" in Canada is very difficult. They do not accept PayPal and if a credit card is to be used it must be issued by a US bank. Otherwise it's money order and they want that drawn on a US bank also. The recommendations above are great, particularly Rex Grig. Regarding the diffuser, the DIY in-lines are far better than what is on the market!
Vic


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Go with Victor Pro if you have $ to burn. Otherwise, a basic $40 regulator will do the job.

Single stage SR 453D 320 (2 to 40 psig resolution)
http://www.thermadyne.com/uplFiles/litLibrary/victor/008_65-2007.pdf

Two stage VTS 453D 320 (5 to 125 psig resolution)
http://www.thermadyne.com/uplFiles/litLibrary/victor/009_65-2007.pdf

Basic regulator (recommended)
http://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/regulator/double/742HP.shtml


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

cappy said:


> I am looking to purchase my first co2 regulator .. would love to know what brand has the best reputation. I have checked out milwaukee but i suspect its low price means something
> 
> I am planning on buying a 10 ibs bottle from a fire extinguisher company. ON the web it says about 70 or 80 canadian dollars ... anyone done that?


i use a miwaukee regulator as well (i think it's a milwaukee  ) and haven't had any problems. you can check out J&L Aquatics. they sell a milwaukee c/w solenoid, bubble counter, and needle valve for $122.95. they're a great place to order from... they're out in Burnaby B.C.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/details/co2_equipment.php?product_ID=cr-ppmilreg

you can also check out Big Al's. they sell Aqua Medic for about $220, or Red Sea ($170 - $300)

a third alternative canadian webstore is MOPS, they're out in Ontario. they sell a Blueline brand for $140:

http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart...Kit.asp?L+scstore+qbbq1798ff0e480e+1172781794

all prices Canadian


----------



## cappy (Feb 28, 2007)

Great response to my first posting and some great suggestions to follow up on !
Thanks to those who took the time to answer
cappy


----------

